# Newbie question - MTH Switch problem & derailing



## tchessen (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi, I am a total newbie trying to build MTH set for me and my 5 yr old for Christmas. Bought the standard box set (NY Central) with oval and it worked great. Bought some some additional track and 4 switches. 3 of the four switches work fine. One of the four switches won't switch, and buzzes whenever I try the remote switch and even the manual switch. Bascially it seems stuck in one position, and refuses to elecronically switch. of course when power is off, I can manually switch it, but it refuses when power on and buzzes. I took this LH switch back to store and got a new one, but got the same result, so it's probably not the switch itself, but something else. Has anyone else had this problem?

While I am asking, my engine's front wheel is riding up on one of the switches and de-railing often when travelling in one direction across it (wheel jumps right where switch meets outer rail. Any thoughts on how to correct that? 

Finally, we also have a car crossing from MTH (black ramps with two inserts for between rails. All cars (engine and freight) go across it fine, but the coal tender slips off when crossing for some reason and de-rails. 

These are my ONLY three problems! Wish I could get this working flawlessly before Christmas. Any and all thoughts appreciated


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2009)

tchessen said:


> Hi, I am a total newbie trying to build MTH set for me and my 5 yr old for Christmas. Bought the standard box set (NY Central) with oval and it worked great. Bought some some additional track and 4 switches. 3 of the four switches work fine. One of the four switches won't switch, and buzzes whenever I try the remote switch and even the manual switch. Bascially it seems stuck in one position, and refuses to elecronically switch. of course when power is off, I can manually switch it, but it refuses when power on and buzzes. I took this LH switch back to store and got a new one, but got the same result, so it's probably not the switch itself, but something else. Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> While I am asking, my engine's front wheel is riding up on one of the switches and de-railing often when travelling in one direction across it (wheel jumps right where switch meets outer rail. Any thoughts on how to correct that?
> 
> ...


Are you running this off the track's power or separately powered? 
- If you have it separately powered, you probably have the 2 lead wires reversed. Also, you need to remove the jumper.
- If you are running off track power, make sure the jumper is installed.

Hope this helps. Good luck.
-Rob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice call, rob!


----------



## tchessen (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Rob. I am running off track power. I am confused though, because the instruction manual for the MTH 0-31 switches we are using says to remove the jumper (between 4th an 5th screws) when running off track power. It says to insert the jumper when using auxillary power. Is that the opposite of what you suggest here? Should I give it a try anyway? On all 4 switches or just the problematic one? 

Thanks a lot for your help. 

Best,
Tadd


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2009)

tchessen said:


> Thanks a lot, Rob. I am running off track power. I am confused though, because the instruction manual for the MTH 0-31 switches we are using says to remove the jumper (between 4th an 5th screws) when running off track power. It says to insert the jumper when using auxillary power. Is that the opposite of what you suggest here? Should I give it a try anyway? On all 4 switches or just the problematic one?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> ...


Ah, I guess I was backward in remembering the power issue. But I think the problem is likely the remote switch leads themselves. If you had problems with only the left hand switches, you might have them backwards on that switch. Try reversing them and see if that helps. I have both left and right handers and by following the diagrams, mine are all working.

Good luck.
Rob


----------



## tchessen (Dec 22, 2009)

OK, thanks Rob. Will give that a look too. Appreciate your reply.

Best,
Tadd


----------



## train"ing" (Jan 9, 2010)

*Problem Solved*

I actually solved this exact same problem today. It's a grounding issue easily resolved by wedging a small piece of paper between the third inside rail of the switch and the connecting track. I learned this by way of a local train shop tech here in NYC. Worked like a charm! He also advised that you can take a Dremel and make a small cut (all the way through) to the third inside rail of the switch in question.


----------



## tchessen (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi, thanks for that tip. someone else locally told me that, too, and I did wedge electrical tape. I will give it a try again though, and make sure I am doing it right. Thanks so much for the feedback. 

Best,
Tadd


----------



## LouJanelle (Feb 21, 2010)

*switch derails locomotive*



> While I am asking, my engine's front wheel is riding up on one of the switches and de-railing often when travelling in one direction across it (wheel jumps right where switch meets outer rail. Any thoughts on how to correct that?



I have the same problem. When the locomotive enters the switch from a curve, the two front wheels seem to keep pointing the wrong way, either that or the wheels ride up over the rails.

Lou


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If it is not the mechanical means of the switch, just increase spring tension to the wheels or add a little weight.


----------

